# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  شرح لخصائص mx-key وكيفيه استخدامها

## hamada

فى البدايه هنوضح طريقه استخدام دونجل MX-KEY  فى بعض خصائصه   Now explain how the flash

----------


## hamada

*  How to flash erase to BB5*    *     * *How to change password and amail and login to support*

----------


## hassan1234

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

